# What to do with un-marked flour?



## Linda123 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey everyone,

My DH very helpfully put about 4 cups of flour into a plastic container to take with us camping. Unfortunately, he does not remember if it was bread flour, regular flour or self-rising flour (I know it wasn't cake flour!). Any ideas on how to identify the type of flour or is there any recipe that I can use any type of flour? I make biscuits fairly often and thought I could just roll out biscuits with the mystery-flour. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Mama (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, if you take a small amount and put it in a little vinegar, if it fizzles, it's self-rising.


----------



## Linda123 (Jun 22, 2011)

cool!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 22, 2011)

I would use it as if it were all purpose flour.  It won't make a big difference.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 22, 2011)

If you can narrow it down to either AP or bread flour, go ahead and make your biscuits or whatever.  Bread flour can absorb more liquid than AP flour so you may have to adjust the liquid or flour amounts.


----------



## Linda123 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 25, 2011)

You can also taste a little bit--self rising will taste salty.


----------

